# Critique me and Herbie and me and Nani



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I just read the UPDATE 3/8 : Lets keep this Forum friendly and constructive! post. Please don't feel like you need to make the response positive at all. Fully negative criticism is fine.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your trot on the bay is nice although I like the trot on the sorrel better...

Your canter on the bay is a little strung out but he's a cute horse! Your eq is not THAT bad! Give yourself SOME credit Your stirrups look like they could be just a bit longer though... Maybe your heels down a little bit? Over all it's pretty cute...


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

You look pretty good and have a very good foundation. Practice sitting up and arching your back. I have the same problem, esp. with keeping my shoulders back Keep a bend in you elbow and keep you thumbs pointed to the sky. I tell camp kids to think about it as if you have glasses of water in your hand that you can't spill. You have a very nice heel, but remember to keep it down all the time! Lastly, it looks like, when oyu you are circling you are leaning into the middle, so remember to stay centered!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Your trot on the bay is nice although I like the trot on the sorrel better...
> 
> Your canter on the bay is a little strung out but he's a cute horse! Your eq is not THAT bad! Give yourself SOME credit Your stirrups look like they could be just a bit longer though... Maybe your heels down a little bit? Over all it's pretty cute...


In terms of correctness yes, Nani has a more correct trot, but she's usually pretty short strided (It takes a lot to get her to extend). Herbie is not as correct, but his movement 'looks' better. He sweeps his legs more, has a bigger stride, and floats more than Nani. I tend to ride with a shorter stirrup because I have a shorter calf and a longer thigh. Thanks for the comments and I noticed my heels too... my trainer would kill me.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Very cute horses :}


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I'm adding more of Nani


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

some were a little to far away, but make sure you keep your heel down. Also, watch so that you don't get piano hands


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Which pictures do you see the piano hands in? I only really see it in one of them.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

heels down just a tad more . . . elbows at your side more . . . pick your hands up a little more but you seem to have a good seat with good leg contact


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

really u don't look bad at all ... your eq is not gone at all ... just like some others said, keep those heels down girl! 

cute horses tho!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Second the comments: Heels down, hands pointing up and elbows more to your side and your shoulders a tad bit back, that will also help with your hand position and back hence overall balance. In the top pictures your toes are pointed far out but in the ladder ones they are fine. 
Other than that you look great  Keep it up!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumbs up.
You could afford to pull your shoulders back a smidge but thats not too off at all.
Overall you look pretty good.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

i see the piano hands in 2nd set of pics. None of them are very severe, but my trainer always wanted our hands, with our thumbs on top, pointed at the sky! Where do you ride, it looks like a lovely outdoor!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Both of the Barns are in Poolesville, MD, but they aren't the same place. Nani and Herbie are boarded at different places.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

just wondering, how come you board them at different places?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and my mom have different trainers and they have their own barns.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

which horse is "yours?" Or do you get to ride both equally? Thats awesome that your mom rides.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I ride both pretty regularly, but Herbie is mine. I ride him 4-5 days a week and Nani 2-3 times a week.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah makes sence


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

thats really cool - sorry i get a little nosey some times


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

juju said:


> thats really cool - sorry i get a little nosey some times


I don't mind at all, we get asked that all the time.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

You obviously have soft hands, as Nani is foaming at the mouth nicely in one of the pics...

Overall I think you look good - you have a very good seat contact through all gaits. Just a few pointers:

I think that you mabe be gripping with your knee (hence the stirrup loss), so try and wrap your legs around.

Are you a jumper? You're stirrups look quite short... I think in one of the pics they appear to 'bend' out, indicating that there's too much pressure in them.

I'd lift you hands a little... you may need to shorten the reins as well, to create a straight line from elbow to bit.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

ScarlettPompey said:


> You obviously have soft hands, as Nani is foaming at the mouth nicely in one of the pics...
> 
> Overall I think you look good - you have a very good seat contact through all gaits. Just a few pointers:
> 
> ...


I actually was just riding without them, lol, I hadn't lost them.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok - maybe relax your legs a little with no stirrup work, so they hang a little longer?

I 'grip' instead of 'balancing' sometimes, so my instructor encourages a longer leg than perhaps looks 'neat' to deepen my seat. She tells me to think 'dressage'....!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

heels down more, shoulders back, sit tall and u need to put some bend in ur elbows...ur almost riding with ur arms straight...otherwise, u look really good...just need to dust off the cobwebs


----------

